# Missing logos



## tulanejosh (May 23, 2008)

M missing some channel logos. Tcm hd, disney jr, destination america, the hub, axs tv, and a few others. Not a bug deal but curious what I can do to force a download if the logos?


----------



## Lucid504 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well TCM just got added in hd it takes awhile to get a logo for thats its not going to have a logo for a few weeks.. Also AXS just changed to that name this month it usually takes quite awhile to update the logo a few weeks. For the rest i dont know whats going on.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

No way to force a logo download that I know of.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tulanejosh said:


> M missing some channel logos. Tcm hd, disney jr, destination america, the hub, axs tv, and a few others. Not a bug deal but curious what I can do to force a download if the logos?


TCM HD just got added, Disney Jr just got added, AXS TV just changed their name. I'm not sure about the others but I'm betting they are either new or just changed their name.

New logos don't come out the instant a channel is turned on or they change their name, never have, never will. You have to give them time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> No way to force a logo download that I know of.


No, there's not. It would take a firmware update I believe because they aren't in the guide data.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> TCM HD just got added, Disney Jr just got added, AXS TV just changed their name. I'm not sure about the others but I'm betting they are either new or just changed their name.
> 
> New logos don't come out the instant a channel is turned on or they change their name, never have, never will. You have to give them time.


Does TCM still have commercials? I used to watch it quite a bit years ago, but they started showing commercials and I lost interest.

Rich


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rich said:


> Does TCM still have commercials? I used to watch it quite a bit years ago, but they started showing commercials and I lost interest.
> 
> Rich


They run 'commercials' for products tied into movies, but only between movies, movies aren't interrupted for commercials.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

The Hub is only a few months old too IIRC.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Most likely they will come in the next major national release.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Rich" said:


> Does TCM still have commercials? I used to watch it quite a bit years ago, but they started showing commercials and I lost interest.
> 
> Rich


All movies are 100% uninterrupted and uncut and almost always, always, always OAR.

What commercials do you think you remember.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> All movies are 100% uninterrupted and uncut and almost always, always, always OAR.
> 
> What commercials do you think you remember.


I think Rich was perhaps confusing TCM with AMC.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Old_School said:


> The Hub is only a few months old too IIRC.


We've had The Hub for at least 2 years.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> We've had The Hub for at least 2 years.


Considering it just launched in October of 2010 I don't think so.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hub_(TV_channel)


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Considering it just launched in October of 2010 I don't think so.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hub_(TV_channel)


I was just coming to edit it to 18mos. Regardless it is much much more than "a few months old"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> I was just coming to edit it to 18mos. Regardless it is much much more than "a few months old"


Agreed, and the only reason I know it hasn't been 2 years is because I knew nothing about the channel when I replied earlier and decided to look it up.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I also noticed that "D" hasn't gotten a logo for SNY ch 639 either and they have been up for several years.


----------



## tulanejosh (May 23, 2008)

well at least its not just me.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I believe the logos do come through the guide data...with my HR24 anyway...I would like to see the named channels and the Cinemax logos updated. I like the logos!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I believe the logos do come through the guide data...with my HR24 anyway...I would like to see the named channels and the Cinemax logos updated. I like the logos!


The logos are not in the guide data. If you reboot twice in 30 minutes, which flushes the guide data, you'll see they are still there.

The logos are in a supplemental download that comes with a firmware update or the firmware itself.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

A thing re: logos: - DirecTV does not own the right to publish the logo's on their systems, the logo's are copyrighted and owned by each individual TV station or their parent company, and those companies would have to give consent to allow DirecTV (or any other carrier/system) to carry their logos.

Additionally, the company would have to provide the logo. This probably has to be done in a certain format, resolution, etc. Not a really big deal of course from a technical point of view (take the SVG file, save as...) but someone actually needs to do it and then provide the file to DirecTV.

If a company does not give consent and/or does not provide the logo, DirecTV cannot add it. Now, I can't think of a single reason as to why they would not, but this still needs to happen.

If you have the HD guide (which most should have) you get a large icon for many programs too, e.g. in your recorded list. These are provided by the television company as well, who IN TURN may have to get those from the actual production company.

So if a logo is missing.... it could have many different reasons. Hell, it may even be a very small footnote in a large carriage contract for all I know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fairness I agree with the spirit of what you have said but having been a little closer to this sort of thing, it shouldn't be a problem.

The logos are most likely saved in a standard format like GIF or PNG, and they probably originate from the master vector artwork which would be provided as part of the brand book or asset library that every vendor would have access to.

Not to mention, if DIRECTV Creative Services didn't have a logo, that's generally a phone call, e-mail or text message from being fixed and it can happen fast.

I'd say more likely, it's a procedural issue. When the channel enters into TEST, the logo should be requested. The 1 week test period should be more than long enough for the 10-minute process of acquiring and preparing a logo.

As for putting it on the receiver, _I believe_ (which is to say I am not sure) that logos are now part of the additional software download which can take place independent of the regular "national release" downloads. At that point _I believe_ that it would take nothing more than a forced reboot to bring those new assets into play.

So, I would say the problem is procedural and it comes down to one logical point: Someone does not believe it's important enough to have channel logos on the day the channels become live. There's no technical reason inside or outside the box that it couldn't happen.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The logos are not in the guide data. If you reboot twice in 30 minutes, which flushes the guide data, you'll see they are still there.
> 
> The logos are in a supplemental download that comes with a firmware update or the firmware itself.


I once thought they were with the firmware, but have had them magically appear twice...without reboot...one evening while watching Sony Movie Channel, I hit info for the time, and a new logo was in the top left corner??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I once thought they were with the firmware, but have had them magically appear twice...without reboot...one evening while watching Sony Movie Channel, I hit info for the time, and a new logo was in the top left corner??


The "additional software" download doesn't require a reboot.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Usually.... :eek2:

Now, interesting that in the additional banner that DIRECTV® put up to announce the addition of TCM HD, there's a TCM logo on that!

But more interesting to me is that many movies that TCM has on deck have a plaque (most likely the DVD cover art) that's way more useful than a logo.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Lifetime, TruTV, and E! Are missing logos as well.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd ask this question in the D* DVR forum. You'll get better answers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rtm said:


> Lifetime, TruTV, and E! Are missing logos as well.


I've got a logo for TruTV, SD and HD.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> I believe the logos do come through the guide data...with my HR24 anyway...I would like to see the named channels and the Cinemax logos updated. I like the logos!


Agree, I also like having the logos. I sent Directv an e-mail re: the missing logos. Will post their response when I receive it.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I've got a logo for TruTV, SD and HD.


I have an SD logo but no HD logo for TruTV. Don't understand how you could have one for TruTV HD. Anyone know a reason for this??


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

ep1974 said:


> I have an SD logo but no HD logo for TruTV. Don't understand how you could have one for TruTV HD. Anyone know a reason for this??


Just checked and I've got it on TruTV HD as well.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I have 2 HR 24-500 receivers, 1 has TruTV HD Logo, the other doesn't...not that it matters, 1 has a yellow OWN logo, the other has a rainbow color OWN logo...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are logos really worth bothering DIRECTV® with e-mails? I just can't think of anything less important, but diff. strokes an all I guess.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Are logos really worth bothering DIRECTV® with e-mails? I just can't think of anything less important, but diff. strokes an all I guess.


You're entitled to your opinion, however, not everyone feels the same as you. If you care so little about missing logos, then why are you reading the missing logo thread??


----------



## tulanejosh (May 23, 2008)

I'm not necessarily freaking out about it. Admittedly - I'm a bit OCD about such things. I don't pay one bit of attention to the logos that are actually present, but when I know something isn't right I have a hard time NOT paying attention to it.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

tulanejosh said:


> I'm not necessarily freaking out about it. Admittedly - I'm a bit OCD about such things. I don't pay one bit of attention to the logos that are actually present, but when I know something isn't right I have a hard time NOT paying attention to it.


That OCD thing...I totally understand!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, however, not everyone feels the same as you. If you care so little about missing logos, then why are you reading the missing logo thread??


Not just reading it. Trying to help out, but where I can't I have to wonder what the fuss is about.

As Pres. Clinton remarked, "I feel your pain".


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell get rid of the logos all together but I prefer they update them or remove them not relist the channel name next to it with an elipses(sp?).Directv isn't cheap and this just shows they don't pay attention to details which is exactly why I have consistently had issues in the past that are mostly fixed with janky receiver software.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> All movies are 100% uninterrupted and uncut and almost always, always, always OAR.
> 
> What commercials do you think you remember.


I think he may be confusing TCM with AMC.

As for uncut, and in the OAR, that has always been TCM policy, but as it's been pointed out many times by TCM's VP of programming, the network is at the mercy of the distributors as to what they actually get.

There have been occasions where TCM has been sent an edited or pan & scan version by mistake or, for whatever reason, the original isn't available. In those cases, they have to run what they get. To TCM's credit, when that does happen they always try to get the correct version for future showings.

TCM can't guarantee uncut and OAR 100% of the time, but they usually come pretty close.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"markfp" said:


> I think he may be confusing TCM with AMC.
> 
> As for uncut, and in the OAR, that has always been TCM policy, but as it's been pointed out many times by TCM's VP of programming, the network is at the mercy of the distributors as to what they actually get.
> 
> ...


That is probably what he is doing.

On the odd time they get the wrong OAR, they've actually apologized.


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"Sea bass" said:


> I have 2 HR 24-500 receivers, 1 has TruTV HD Logo, the other doesn't...not that it matters, 1 has a yellow OWN logo, the other has a rainbow color OWN logo...


No TruTV HD logo on any of my HR24-500...


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Sea bass said:


> That OCD thing...I totally understand!


Anymore missing logo's and im gonna have to cancel!:lol:


----------



## war59312 (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, it's a bit annoying.

I'd say most if not all of us here on these forums are on the geek side and this type of things drives us geeks crazy.

If not, then either you are plain out crazy or liyng.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> All movies are 100% uninterrupted and uncut and almost always, always, always OAR.
> 
> What commercials do you think you remember.


Is it possible that he is confusing TMC with Fox Movie Channel, which has recently undergone a format change. Fox continues to carry the classic films without commercial interruption during the night. Midmorning, they change to more current fare, with commercial interruption. It was a shock when I discovered the change.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

New logo's arived today on my HR24-500 E!, TCM, AXS, Dest. America, Lifetime HD logos up! New Disney Junior too. Sorry if I missed any.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> The logos are not in the guide data. If you reboot twice in 30 minutes, which flushes the guide data, you'll see they are still there.
> 
> The logos are in a supplemental download that comes with a firmware update or the firmware itself.


Interesting...I see no update since late June. I have not rebooted recently, but still received new logos today. I'd love to know how the logo updates work for the HR24!


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"Sea bass" said:


> New logo's arived today on my HR24-500 E!, TCM, AXS, Dest. America, Lifetime HD logos up! New Disney Junior too. Sorry if I missed any.


Not one of those yet on my 2 HR24-500 and H24. And just noticed a few days ago NFL Network logo is gone.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

skaman74 said:


> Not one of those yet on my 2 HR24-500 and H24. And just noticed a few days ago NFL Network logo is gone.


NFL is gone on mine too...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Interesting...I see no update since late June. I have not rebooted recently, but still received new logos today. I'd love to know how the logo updates work for the HR24!


If you had read what I posted, that you quoted, you'd know.

Supplemental download.


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Would a restart due the trick for the missing logos to come up?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you're going to do a menu reset- the "Restart Receiver" one, I'd be inclined to do a second one within 30 minutes. That will flush the Guide, and may trigger a call to reload the extras.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> New logo's arived today on my HR24-500 E!, TCM, AXS, Dest. America, Lifetime HD logos up! New Disney Junior too. Sorry if I missed any.


Nothing on my HR22-100 as of yet. Why wouldn't the new logos be downloaded to all receivers?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you're going to do a menu reset- the "Restart Receiver" one, I'd be inclined to do a second one within 30 minutes. That will flush the Guide, and may trigger a call to reload the extras.


Just don't freak when your To Do List is basically empty. It will have to rebuild as the guide reloads. Up to 24 hours.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Just don't freak when your To Do List is basically empty. It will have to rebuild as the guide reloads. Up to 24 hours.


Restarted my HR22-100 twice. No logos yet. Will they possibly show up in the next few hours?? Is the HR24-500 the only receiver that has the new logos?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> Restarted my HR22-100 twice. No logos yet. Will they possibly show up in the next few hours?? Is the HR24-500 the only receiver that has the new logos?


As tony said, it can take some time. And it may well be that the Guide needs to get filled before it calls for logos. Kinda like a watched pot! It may be that the restart doesn't fix it either....

Thankfully, logos don't do squat in terms of impeding recording or watching. Aesthetics, yes, but no practical interference.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Restarted my HR22-100 twice. No logos yet. Will they possibly show up in the next few hours?? Is the HR24-500 the only receiver that has the new logos?


I saw the new TCM HD logo on my HR21 last night, so, for at least that one, no.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> If you had read what I posted, that you quoted, you'd know.
> 
> Supplemental download.


Forgive my ignorance, the Supplemental download is a daily / weekly background download? The TV mail that pops up would be an example?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> As tony said, it can take some time. And it may well be that the Guide needs to get filled before it calls for logos. Kinda like a watched pot! It may be that the restart doesn't fix it either....
> 
> Thankfully, logos don't do squat in terms of impeding recording or watching. Aesthetics, yes, but no practical interference.


Thank you.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> Forgive my ignorance, the Supplemental download is a daily / weekly background download? The TV mail that pops up would be an example?


Usually, logos pop up within an hour (usually far less), along with other HD icons.

Guide data usually takes about 24 hours to populate, and poster art usually takes around 48 hours.

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Restarted my HR22-100 twice. No logos yet. Will they possibly show up in the next few hours?? Is the HR24-500 the only receiver that has the new logos?


New logos aren't in the guide data, sorry you were given incorrect information. They are in a supplemental download that, most of the time, takes place during a firmware upgrade. It looks like they've also started sending out this supplemental download by itself at random times. This download contains stuff like channel logos, updated icons for the UI, etc.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Forgive my ignorance, the Supplemental download is a daily / weekly background download? The TV mail that pops up would be an example?


TV Mail is something completely different. The supplemental download mostly takes place when there is a firmware upgrade but, as seen by your updated logos, can take place at any time as well. If it's not part of a firmware update I'm guessing it takes place during the usual idle time "housekeeping" on the units. If you were to see a firmware upgrade that had a supplemental download you'd see an onscreen message saying that the unit has to download "Additional software". The message gives you the option to allow the download to complete, by doing nothing, or "Watch DirecTV". If you choose "Watch DirecTV" the download takes place "later".


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> New logos aren't in the guide data, sorry you were given incorrect information. They are in a supplemental download that, most of the time, takes place during a firmware upgrade. It looks like they've also started sending out this supplemental download by itself at random times. This download contains stuff like channel logos, updated icons for the UI, etc.


Thanks for the new info. Hope we all receive the download soon.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> TV Mail is something completely different. The supplemental download mostly takes place when there is a firmware upgrade but, as seen by your updated logos, can take place at any time as well. If it's not part of a firmware update I'm guessing it takes place during the usual idle time "housekeeping" on the units. If you were to see a firmware upgrade that had a supplemental download you'd see an onscreen message saying that the unit has to download "Additional software". The message gives you the option to allow the download to complete, by doing nothing, or "Watch DirecTV". If you choose "Watch DirecTV" the download takes place "later".


Thanks for the info! Should the Additional Software download be listed in "History" like the firware is?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Thanks for the info! Should the Additional Software download be listed in "History" like the firware is?


That's a really good question. Since I've only seen it during a firmware update I've never checked. Does your history show anything?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> That's a really good question. Since I've only seen it during a firmware update I've never checked. Does your history show anything?


No it isn't there...went back as far as possible. Again thanks for the info. I like how this works for the HR vs. the R15 as they definitely need a firmware upgrade to get new logos.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> No it isn't there...went back as far as possible. Again thanks for the info. I like how this works for the HR vs. the R15 as they definitely need a firmware upgrade to get new logos.


Yeah, they can also update interactive content with the "Additional Software" download.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> I saw the new TCM HD logo on my HR21 last night, so, for at least that one, no.


Still no TCM HD logo or the other ones mentioned earlier. Anyone get updated logos recently? Wonder when they will send the update out?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Mising logos: NFL HD, the LOGO logo, & NASA. I've never seen a NASA logo on any receiver.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> Still no TCM HD logo or the other ones mentioned earlier. Anyone get updated logos recently? Wonder when they will send the update out?


Did you try the Guide flush I posted earlier? It may possibly work to trigger a call to get the supplemental download. And it may do nothing except rebuild your Guide, so have some patience to allow it to do so. Mine always fills in the proximate 3-5 hours almost immediately, longer the further out you go.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Did you try the Guide flush I posted earlier? It may possibly work to trigger a call to get the supplemental download. And it may do nothing except rebuild your Guide, so have some patience to allow it to do so. Mine always fills in the proximate 3-5 hours almost immediately, longer the further out you go.


 I did a restart twice like you mentioned. Still no logos for TCM HD, DEST AMERICA HD or NFL NETWORK HD, etc. Any other suggestions? Does Directv send the downloads out at random (zipcodes) or does the type of receiver we have make a difference? Thanks again.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> I did a restart twice like you mentioned. Still not logos for TCM HD, DEST AMERICA HD or NFL NETWORK HD, etc. Any other suggestions? Does Directv send the downloads out at random (zipcodes) or does the type of receiver we have make a difference? Thanks again.


I don't think anyone has NFL Network HD logo right now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> I did a restart twice like you mentioned. Still no logos for TCM HD, DEST AMERICA HD or NFL NETWORK HD, etc. Any other suggestions? Does Directv send the downloads out at random (zipcodes) or does the type of receiver we have make a difference? Thanks again.


All you're doing by a double restart is flushing your guide cache. You're not triggering any download. I haven't seen anything on who gets the download and when. You'll just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

What RunnerFL just said above, plus sometimes not all on same account at same time. I have one DVR with the new logos, one without.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Some new logos added. Lifetime HD, E!HD, TCMHD, Destination America HD, Disney Junior, Axstv


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"jamieh1" said:


> Some new logos added. Lifetime HD, E!HD, TCMHD, Destination America HD, Disney Junior, Axstv


Just in time for Disney jr HD.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> Some new logos added. Lifetime HD, E!HD, TCMHD, Destination America HD, Disney Junior, Axstv


What is your receiver model?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> All you're doing by a double restart is flushing your guide cache. You're not triggering any download. I haven't seen anything on who gets the download and when. You'll just have to be patient and wait.


Thanks. I will be patient as you suggest.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where do logos show up? Info banner and Quicktune. Anywhere else?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Where do logos show up? Info banner and Quicktune. Anywhere else?


Just in the giude itself when a new channel is being promoted.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"ep1974" said:


> Just in the giude itself when a new channel is being promoted.


You mean the banner ads?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> You mean the banner ads?


Yes.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sea bass said:


> I don't think anyone has NFL Network HD logo right now.


New NFL Network (212) logo showed up!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Sea bass" said:


> New NFL Network (212) logo showed up!


Why, yes it did.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> New NFL Network (212) logo showed up!


Which receiver model do you have? Did you receive any other logos?...TCM HD (256) DESTINATION AMERICA (286) etc??


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Why, yes it did.


Any other channel logos show up?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"ep1974" said:



> Any other channel logos show up?


That was the only one I know was missing for me.


----------



## BobM204 (Aug 11, 2012)

Still no new logos on my HR24-500. Still missing NFL Network, TCM, Lifetime, E!, TruTV, We, Logo, Destination America, Disney JR, HUB. There may be others missing but that's what I see right now.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

BobM204 said:


> Still no new logos on my HR24-500. Still missing NFL Network, TCM, Lifetime, E!, TruTV, We, Logo, Destination America, Disney JR, HUB. There may be others missing but that's what I see right now.


Same logos missing on my HR 22-100. Anyone know why some receivers might have these logos and others not??


----------



## BobM204 (Aug 11, 2012)

ep1974 said:


> Same logos missing on my HR 22-100. Anyone know why some receivers might have these logos and others not??


The same logos are missing from my ipad app.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> Which receiver model do you have? Did you receive any other logos?...TCM HD (256) DESTINATION AMERICA (286) etc??


As posted earlier in this thread:

``New logo's arived today on my HR24-500 E!, TCM, AXS, Dest. America, Lifetime HD logos up! New Disney Junior too. Sorry if I missed any.``

Since then, NFL Network HD logo has appeared too.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Same logos missing on my HR 22-100. Anyone know why some receivers might have these logos and others not??


Unfortunately no one has a definitive answer on that one. I would think it would be easy enough to send out the logos to all receivers at once but clearly there's some reason they don't.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Unfortunately no one has a definitive answer on that one. I would think it would be easy enough to send out the logos to all receivers at once but clearly there's some reason they don't.


Thanks. Hopefully they're sent out to all receivers soon.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a question:

DirecTV doesn't offer the local MNT sub-channel in my market. I noticed when flipping through the channels the other day, that sub-channels carrying MNT from two different markets did not have a logo?

Does DirecTV have a logo for MyNetworkTV in markets where DirecTV offers it in with the LiL channels?!

~Alan


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have a question:
> 
> DirecTV doesn't offer the local MNT sub-channel in my market. I noticed when flipping through the channels the other day, that sub-channels carrying MNT from two different markets did not have a logo?
> 
> ...


Frankly, I think this whole thread is much ado about nothing. As long as the channels are there, what does it matter whether they are denoted by their call letters or a logo. WRDC (channel 28) in Raleigh is MyNetworkTV, and it is carried by DirecTV in HD, but I have never noticed whether there was a logo. I will check when I get home tonight.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

fleckrj said:


> Frankly, I think this whole thread is much ado about nothing. As long as the channels are there, what does it matter whether they are denoted by their call letters or a logo. WRDC (channel 28) in Raleigh is MyNetworkTV, and it is carried by DirecTV in HD, but I have never noticed whether there was a logo. I will check when I get home tonight.


I come from an graphic design/advertising background myself, so branding is kind of big with me personally.

I find the logos instinctive...

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I come from an graphic design/advertising background myself, so branding is kind of big with me personally.
> 
> I find the logos instinctive...
> 
> ~Alan


Except that we almost never see them when it comes to choosing things to watch. The exception is Quick Tune. But they do not show in the guide nor in the listing of recordings. They are pretty much useless in a DirecTV environment. Fios uses them in the guide and they can be helpful but if DirecTV put them in the guide, they would be so tiny they would be of little value.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Except that we almost never see them when it comes to choosing things to watch. The exception is Quick Tune. But they do not show in the guide nor in the listing of recordings. They are pretty much useless in a DirecTV environment. Fios uses them in the guide and they can be helpful but if DirecTV put them in the guide, they would be so tiny they would be of little value.


I disagree about putting them in the Guide. If one has a decent sized TV, they would be useful. Ditto for the Playlist...

However, while I rarely do it, I occasionally move through the channels, and it would be useful for those who frequently do that.

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I disagree about putting them in the Guide. If one has a decent sized TV, they would be useful. Ditto for the Playlist...
> 
> However, while I rarely do it, I occasionally move through the channels, and it would be useful for those who frequently do that.
> 
> ~Alan


I'd rather have more data in the guide than logos. Adding logos to the guide would just add clutter.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd rather have more data in the guide than logos. Adding logos to the guide would just add clutter.


+1.

Reminds me: Whatever happened to a widespread concern that the Info banner and Guide doesn't show the original air date? (until you hit More Info.) That'd be a time saver for many.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd rather have more data in the guide than logos. Adding logos to the guide would just add clutter.


I'm about 50/50 there. I really don't watch Live TV enough to really care about more data in the Guide.

It's also important to note that some providers offer both logos and more data, so it's not like it would have to be an either/or proposition.

I disagree with your thought on clutter. Also, years ago, a DirecTV receiver of mine had a guide that gave you an option. Guide with logos, Guide with without logos, and Guide without PiG.

DirecTV's not real big with customization though...

~Alan


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd rather have more data in the guide than logos. Adding logos to the guide would just add clutter.


I can deal either way (though missing logos for QuickTune look bad). But having them implemented less than fully looks shoddy. It's like "channels I get" -- doesn't do much for the DirecTV experience when "little things" don't work exactly right.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> I come from an graphic design/advertising background myself, so branding is kind of big with me personally.
> 
> I find the logos instinctive...
> 
> ~Alan


Agree with you.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I can confirm that DirecTV does have a MyNetworkTV logo. It appears in the banner for WRDC (channel 28) in the Raleigh-Durham market. It took me a while to find it, though, because I never look at the extreme left hand side of the banner. 

I know which channel I tune to, so the only information that I look at in the banner is the name and description of the program. I would rather they removed the logos and devote more space to the text so I do not have to push another button to get the rest of the description.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

fleckrj said:


> I can confirm that DirecTV does have a MyNetworkTV logo. It appears in the banner for WRDC (channel 28) in the Raleigh-Durham market. It took me a while to find it, though, because I never look at the extreme left hand side of the banner.


Thanks for the information.



fleckrj said:


> I know which channel I tune to, so the only information that I look at in the banner is the name and description of the program. I would rather they removed the logos and devote more space to the text so I do not have to push another button to get the rest of the description.


To each their own... 

~Alan


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"Sea bass" said:


> As posted earlier in this thread:
> 
> ``New logo's arived today on my HR24-500 E!, TCM, AXS, Dest. America, Lifetime HD logos up! New Disney Junior too. Sorry if I missed any.``
> 
> Since then, NFL Network HD logo has appeared too.


Just wondering what firmware your on for your HR-24 500. Is it a firmware thing with the logos?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

skaman74 said:


> Just wondering what firmware your on for your HR-24 500. Is it a firmware thing with the logos?


0x5d2 from June. Really, I still don't know how the whole thing works. My main viewing HR has the latest logos, my other HR24-500 with 0x5d2 has none of the mentioned logos. Heck, it's still mising the truTVHD logo...

Anyone have the BBCAHD, beIN, or NGWild HD logos yet?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> Anyone have the BBCAHD, beIN, or NGWild HD logos yet?


No on BBCAHD, NGWHD, and DJRHD...

I have no clue on BeIN.

I suspect it will be weeks before we do...

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> No on BBCAHD, NGWHD, and DJRHD...
> 
> I have no clue on BeIN.
> 
> ...


No beIN logo as of yesterday.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> No on BBCAHD, NGWHD, and DJRHD...
> 
> I have no clue on BeIN.
> 
> ...


I still don't have logos for AXS,E!,TRUTV,NFLNETWORK,DEST AMERICA,LIFETIME,SNY,TCM, etc,etc, let alone the 4 new HD additions! Would it do any good to call tech support and ask them to send an update to my receiver??


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

ep1974 said:


> I still don't have logos for AXS,E!,TRUTV,NFLNETWORK,DEST AMERICA,LIFETIME,SNY,TCM, etc,etc, let alone the 4 new HD additions! Would it do any good to call tech support and ask them to send an update to my receiver??


I don't think it works like that...

You'll eventually get them. I just wouldn't worry about it...

~Alan


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> I don't think it works like that...
> 
> You'll eventually get them. I just wouldn't worry about it...
> 
> ~Alan


You were right Alan. New HD logos were just added. Channels 212,236,246,252,256,286,306. Maybe there were more. Did you see anything else?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> You were right Alan. New HD logos were just added. Channels 212,236,246,252,256,286,306. Maybe there were more. Did you see anything else?


294


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

More new logos showed up! DIYHD, NG Wild HD, BBCAHD, TV Land, DisJr.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> More new logos showed up! DIYHD, NG Wild HD, BBCAHD, TV Land, DisJr.


Here's hoping DirecTV got their hands on a TV Land HD logo while they were getting the SD one... 

I mentioned this in the locals thread, but I'll mention it again here:

My market has an SD only (until next year) affiliate of The CW, and I noticed the DirecTV online (DirecTV.com) guide incorrectly has a The CW *HD* logo next to it (as well as next to the DNS feeds).

I wonder if folks with The CW in HD will soon see a change in logos on their STBs...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Not for me. Also missing NASA, IFC, Cinemoi, Logo, and Ion East HD. What gives? How do I fix this?


Nothing you can do on your end. I too am missing NASA, IFC, Cinemoi, Logo, and Ion East HD.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Receivers logos were updated last week. DIYHD, BBCA HD, NGW HD, TV Land, Disney Jr HD were ones ive noticed.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I still don't have any of those.


+1


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

check a friends HR20 and he didnt have the new logos.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

jamieh1 said:


> Receivers logos were updated last week. DIYHD, BBCA HD, NGW HD, TV Land, Disney Jr HD were ones ive noticed.


Still nothing here on my HR22-100. Why would some receivers have the new logos and some not?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

ep1974 said:


> Still nothing here on my HR22-100. Why would some receivers have the new logos and some not?


As noted pages ago, they are in the additional software download - and unless your HR22 the download, the logos can be on one model and not another of the same model.

The additional software download seems to have been a problem for some time now. Sometimes it triggers - other times it does not - and there is no way to force it like there is to force a firmware update.


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Comedy Central (249) logo is gone now on my HR24-500


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

skaman74 said:


> The Comedy Central (249) logo is gone now on my HR24-500


Gone from all my receivers.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Did Comedy Central rebrand recently? Guess I'll find out with new Daily Show & Workaholics episodes coming!


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

skaman74 said:


> The Comedy Central (249) logo is gone now on my HR24-500


Also gone on my HR22-100. Still missing logos on NGW, DSJR, BBCA, IONE, etc....


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Received updated logos today for TVLand, NGW, DSJR, and BBCA. Still nothing for IONE, Comedy Central, SNY.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Received updated logos today for TVLand, NGW, DSJR, and BBCA. Still nothing for IONE, Comedy Central, SNY.


+1


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Logos for the new 8 HD additions are now missing except IDHD. Hopefully, they update them to the HD Logos soon.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm missing Food Network as well. On my HR34 all 9 Quicktune logos are there except for Food Network. On my HR24, all 9 Quicktune logos are gone. No idea why...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carillon said:


> I'm missing Food Network as well. On my HR34 all 9 Quicktune logos are there except for Food Network. On my HR24, all 9 Quicktune logos are gone. No idea why...


A Guide flush might trigger the d/l of the logo package. Two menu restarts within 30 minutes will flush the Guide, so do this perhaps at lights out time.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> A Guide flush might trigger the d/l of the logo package. Two menu restarts within 30 minutes will flush the Guide, so do this perhaps at lights out time.


I've read about this but some have said that the logos are not included in the guide data. I really have no idea but it would hurt I guess...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, you're right they are not IN the Guide data. However, signaling for new Guide (what the flush will do), that *may* create a push of the package with the logos.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> A Guide flush might trigger the d/l of the logo package. Two menu restarts within 30 minutes will flush the Guide, so do this perhaps at lights out time.


I've tried that 20 times, never works.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I've tried that 20 times, never works.


There are others who've reported success. There have also been sun spots reported in the greater Detroit area......


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

I too have noticed missing logos. They will be there during the day and when I come home from work at night they will be gone. It's different channel logos on differnt model receivers. It's not a big deal but it does make the channel banner look nicer. I PM Satelliteracer about this but maybe Satelliteracer can also comment on this thread.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Where are these logos and what do they do? I do not know if I have them or not.

When I want to know what is on, I press the "Guide" button and scroll through the channels to see if there is a program that interests me. I do not see any logos. When I want to tune to a specific channel from the guide, I press the "OK" buttom. If I want to switch channels while watching a different channel, I punch the numbers for the new channel and I go to that channel. If I want information about the show that is being shown, I press the "Info" button and read what is in the banner. If I want more information, I press the "OK" button while the "Info" banner is showing. 

What is contained in the logo that is not conveyed by the letters that identify the channel on the right of the guide bar? What am I missing by not doing something that requires logos?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

You will see the logo in the info banner when you change channels or hit info. Also in quicktune. Pretty much, that's it. And that is why it amazes me that the logos or absence of them causes such a stir.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Jeffro said:


> I too have noticed missing logos. They will be there during the day and when I come home from work at night they will be gone. It's different channel logos on differnt model receivers. It's not a big deal but it does make the channel banner look nicer. I PM Satelliteracer about this but maybe Satelliteracer can also comment on this thread.


Agree. SR, maybe you could comment on why the logos have disappeared? Hopefully they return soon.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

VH1 and Logo recently changed their logos. Food Network modified their logo this year. I'm not sure why Reelz is gone, maybe they gave them a better logo to use.

As for the new batch of HD channels, they're likely getting HD specific logos whenever the next update comes.

Here's a tip, if the Android app doesn't have a logo, flushing the EPG will not bring them back. (I can't confirm if the iOS app is the same since the only iOS device I have is the iPod Touch 2G which was abandoned by most developers)


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

carillon said:


> I've read about this but some have said that the logos are not included in the guide data. I really have no idea but it would hurt I guess...


This actually worked for me!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

carillon said:


> This actually worked for me!


Neat! Which receivers? Can you list the new added logos?


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Neat! Which receivers? Can you list the new added logos?


Actually all my logos were missing. Noticed it when I hit Quicktune one day last week. Downloaded the weekly CE this past Friday and still no logos by Monday. So, I reset twice within 30 minutes and then yesterday, logos in Quicktune were back.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

A new logo update is trickling out, so far I spotted the following:

CBS
Cinemax
Comcast SportsNet Bay Area
Comcast SportsNet California
Comcast SportsNet Chicago
Comcast SportsNet New England
Comedy Central
Food Network
Fox Sports Arizona
Fox Sports Detroit
Fox Sports Florida
Fox Sports Midwest
Fox Sports North
Fox Sports Ohio
Fox Sports South
Fox Sports Southwest
Fox Sports West
Galavision
GSN
MoreMax
PrimeTicket
Reelz
SportSouth
SunSports
TWC SportsNet
UniMas
Univision
VH1

They also are no longer using the ancient Nick at Nite logo from 2002 and just have the regular Nickelodeon logo up 24/7


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

KyL416 said:


> A new logo update is trickling out, so far I spotted the following:
> 
> CBS
> Cinemax
> ...


Didn't check them all, but many logos have disappeared. Why is this? Will they return with the same logos or new logos anytime soon? Also, still no new logos for the recent 8 HD additions, plus still missing Food Network and Comedy Central.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Heres the new logos ive had for about a week now.


HLNHD
FOOD
COOKING HD
GSN
REELZ
COMEDY CENTRAL HD
LMNHD
H2
TRAVEL HD
TVLAND HD
VH1HD
UNIVISION
GALAVISION
IFCHD
ENCORE ACTION HD

MAX CHANNELS
FOX SPORTS CHANNELS
SOME SPANISH CHANNELS


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

jamieh1 said:


> Heres the new logos ive had for about a week now.
> 
> HLNHD
> FOOD
> ...


Which receiver do you have? Anyone know how these updates are rolled out? Is it by receiver model or geographical location or something else?? SR , maybe you would be kind enough to explain. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some people have triggered logos downloading by flushing the Guide entirely. That's achieved by two Menu restarts within 30 minutes. Suggest you do it just before turning in, as it takes time for the Guide to repopulate, and further time for logos to appear. 

Good luck!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I think the logos me be independent of software downloads since I've seen new one's show up in the past without getting a download.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, yes, they are independent, and new ones will show up on their own, but when major portions of logos are missing, the Guide redownload seems to throw a tickle file out to send new logos.... According to others. I have never had a "logo problem".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I think the logos me be independent of software downloads since I've seen new one's show up in the past without getting a download.


Yes, they are independent. They come in a "supplimental download" at random times on random receivers.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> Heres the new logos ive had for about a week now.
> 
> HLNHD
> FOOD
> ...


It's nice to finally have the MAX channels updated! My list is basically the same as yours, TWCSN (691) & BeIn (620) were other additions... Quite a few of the older FSN logos still there. I also noticed SD CBS logo is new.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> It's nice to finally have the MAX channels updated! My list is basically the same as yours, TWCSN (691) & BeIn (620) were other additions... Quite a few of the older FSN logos still there. I also noticed SD CBS logo is new.


Still no new logos on my HR 22-100. Hoping they show up soon.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

Was in touch with Directv was told to unplug receiver for 20 seconds wait 24 hrs. This will reload receiver and generate banner logos. Still no logos after 72 hrs. And I noticed in previous threads that some have the logos is this just a waiting game with Directv updating software. I have had the 8 new HD channels in Feb and an update on March 28 th still no new logos. Does some one know something I don't know?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ezduzit said:


> Was in touch with Directv was told to unplug receiver for 20 seconds wait 24 hrs. This will reload receiver and generate banner logos. Still no logos after 72 hrs. And I noticed in previous threads that some have the logos is this just a waiting game with Directv updating software. I have had the 8 new HD channels in Feb and an update on March 28 th still no new logos. Does some one know something I don't know?


Probably not, but you were given old info. To flush the Guide, you need to do a menu reset twice within 30 seconds. That will not guarantee that logos will be subsequently sent, but you have a much better chance. Some have experienced luck with this, and one tester swears there couldn't be a link.

Good luck!


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Probably not, but you were given old info. To flush the Guide, you need to do a menu reset twice within 30 seconds. That will not guarantee that logos will be subsequently sent, but you have a much better chance. Some have experienced luck with this, and one tester swears there couldn't be a link.
> 
> Good luck!


 I tried to flush the guide a couple of weeks ago, but no luck. Hopefully, all the HD logos will be sent out soon.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> I tried to flush the guide a couple of weeks ago, but no luck. Hopefully, all the HD logos will be sent out soon.


There's no reason I know of that the Guide won't flush. What is unknown is if that will tickle the logos to be re-sent or not.

What did you do to flush it?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> There's no reason I know of that the Guide won't flush. What is unknown is if that will tickle the logos to be re-sent or not.
> 
> What did you do to flush it?


I did a menu reset twice, one after the other..... Just curious, but the MGM HD logo appears larger. Did they update it recently?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ep1974 said:


> I did a menu reset twice, one after the other..... Just curious, but the MGM HD logo appears larger. Did they update it recently?


Certainly possible. I pay attention to logos only when there's a question about them, so historically, I couldn't say.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Probably not, but you were given old info. To flush the Guide, you need to do a menu reset twice within 30 seconds. That will not guarantee that logos will be subsequently sent, but you have a much better chance. Some have experienced luck with this, and one tester swears there couldn't be a link.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the info. I am not that technically savvy. I have H24/100 receiver how do you flush the guide to reset the guide. Again sorry for being naive about this.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

They should really add missing channel logos that's been updated months ago, I understand newly HD converted channels that's missing logos then updated afterwards, But all the other ones should of been added a long time ago, Matter of fact they should add it on the guide.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> They should really add missing channel logos that's been updated months ago, I understand newly HD converted channels that's missing logos then updated afterwards, But all the other ones should of been added a long time ago, Matter of fact they should add it on the guide.


I agree. Wish logos were added to the guide.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> I agree. Wish logos were added to the guide.


I'd love logos in the guide. To please everyone, it could be an option in settings. Guide logos on or off.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> I'd love logos in the guide. To please everyone, it could be an option in settings. Guide logos on or off.


Agree! Maybe one day.


----------



## rayjr66 (Jan 25, 2013)

What looks really odd is when the logo is missing and the larger channel name covers the smaller name and the channel number.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is if the channel itself doesn't give DirecTV a logo then DirecTV has no logo to provide to us.

And no, no logos in guide please. Ads are bad but logos are good? No thanks.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> One thing to keep in mind is if the channel itself doesn't give DirecTV a logo then DirecTV has no logo to provide to us.
> 
> And no, no logos in guide please. Ads are bad but logos are good? No thanks.


Have to disagree. Logos aren't nearly as distracting as the ads which run the full length of the screen. Just my opinion.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> Have to disagree. Logos aren't nearly as distracting as the ads which run the full length of the screen. Just my opinion.


Not sure what you're disagreeing with.

"Logo's arent nearly as distracting" implies that they are in fact distracting, no?

Runner stated that logo's in the guide would not be good (i.e. distracting), and you've stated the same thing.

Therefore, you actually agree with what he said


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

rayjr66 said:


> What looks really odd is when the logo is missing and the larger channel name covers the smaller name and the channel number.


That's addressed in the 0x66D update which is still on a staggered release. In that update it goes back to the previous method of truncating the call sign with ... if it's too long to fit in the section.


RunnerFL said:


> One thing to keep in mind is if the channel itself doesn't give DirecTV a logo then DirecTV has no logo to provide to us.


Exactly, there's also cases where the logo recently changed and the station requested that providers remove the old logo until a new one can be provided.

As of the ones that are missing with the latest update (and by missing truely missing with just the call signs, the ones with the DirecTV logo are usually the channels paying DirecTV to be on the lineup and I'm not counting stations that were added after the latest update started trickling out):

Local CBS - There's a new CBS logo with an updated text style, it's on CBS East, but it seems they still need to push it to the individual local affiliates
TV Guide Network - It had a pending rename to TVGN on March 18th, however the recent last minute sale to CBS delayed, if not cancelled, the planned rebrand since CBS is planning to do an entire overhaul.
Ion East - recently modified their logo
MLS Direct Kick - They got a new logo this season, the update came out right before the season started
UEFA/Rugby/La Liga/etc - These are part time channels that pick up raw stadium feeds of games, it's not exactly a channel that has a logo as one game it could be carrying Fox Sports Australia, the next game could be from Sky Sports, BBC or some South African broadcaster.
Cricket Ticket - Not even sure why this is still in the EPG, they haven't had games on the 400s range in years and it isn't even offered anymore, when it was the actual games were in the 2000s and required a world direct dish pointed at 95.
Adult Channels - Not sure about this one, some of them were semi-recent rebrands and are likely not on the top of the list to update.
Fox College Sports Alternates - They're just part time feeds of FCS Atlantic, Central and Pacific, since neither one of them is dedicated to a single feed, they don't really have a usuable logo as the ones provided by Fox are branded for the regions.
NY Alternates - Same as above, the feeds aren't dedicated to MSG2 or MSG+ 2, they just use whatever one is available that night.
SNY - Not fully sure on this one, it could be due to the whole NBC Universal/Comcast merger, the old Comcast affiliate site that used to cover SNY is gone and the new one that merged with the NBC Universal affiliate site is useless when it comes to Comcast SportsNet and is missing logos for most of their channels. (Their CSN gateway map still lists mtn) It could also be the dark blue color SNY uses which isn't really good for a dark background.
Fox Sports Pluses: As of now Fox just released logos for the main channels, they haven't released any usuable logos for the alternates (not like DirecTV carried alternate specific logs anyway). And since Fox Sports no longer has seperate feeds, they don't have HD specific logos anymore. (For most of Fox's sports and entertainment channels only the HD feed is distributed and is downconverted at the headend for SD subscribers)


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If they could give you an option to the way you read your email, with either text or HTML graphics, then they should give us an option to see logos on the guide, But they should always be on the banner for all logos I mean.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Not sure what you're disagreeing with.
> 
> "Logo's arent nearly as distracting" implies that they are in fact distracting, no?
> 
> ...


Maybe the fairest way would be for the subscriber to have a choice to show the logos or not. As I said, in my opinion, I would prefer to see them in the guide.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> If they could give you an option to the way you read your email, with either text or HTML graphics, then they should give us an option to see logos on the guide,


We've been told numerous times in the past that the reason there are no options for the GUI (like colors, icons or not, etc) is because DirecTV wants to make it easier on their reps to support the product. I don't necessarily agree with that but I do understand their point. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for GUI options.



acostapimps said:


> But they should always be on the banner for all logos I mean.


And if they have them then they are there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Maybe the fairest way would be for the subscriber to have a choice to show the logos or not. As I said, in my opinion, I would prefer to see them in the guide.


I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for GUI options.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for GUI options.


Not only will I turn blue from doing that, but I will well you know


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

No Bloomberg HD logo, which seems to be the norm with new additions. Anyone have logos yet from the 8 HD additions a few months ago?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> No Bloomberg HD logo, which seems to be the norm with new additions. Anyone have logos yet from the 8 HD additions a few months ago?


I've got them on all dvrs except my Genie.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still missing something here. If I am looking at the banner, I already know which channel I am watching, and I am just looking at the information about the program. The logo adds nothing. If I am looking at the guide, I am looking at which programs are being shown. If I find a program that interests me, I do not care about anything other than the channel number, so again, the logo adds nothing. If I am trying to set up a program to record, I do not see any advantage of having the logo over the letters to identify the channel, so I still do not see what the logo adds. The logo is just more clutter on the screen that conveys no more information than what is there without the logo. The logo is just taking up space.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya, sure, it is for you and many. For others, it's almost a necessity. I am logo neutral, fwiw.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I could live without them. They are fine in the channel banner but please not in the guide...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ep1974 said:


> Anyone have logos yet from the 8 HD additions a few months ago?


Yes.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

The logos add professionalism to it. For me, the guide is too busy with 6 channels and a single line. If it was 4 or even 5 channels at once, double lined, with a logo, wouldn't be it easier to read? The logos are unique to each channel, for the most part, and would add something unique to each line to make it easier for the eye to focus on.

If that is too much, why not make the blue-button guide a litte fancier and add logos on it? I much prefer that one anyway... The format of the guide online is perfect. Speaking of the online guide, it has a LOT more logos than the actual on-TV guide, nearly all of them, so Directv DOES have them ...


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

ejbvt said:


> The logos add professionalism to it. For me, the guide is too busy with 6 channels and a single line. If it was 4 or even 5 channels at once, double lined, with a logo, wouldn't be it easier to read? The logos are unique to each channel, for the most part, and would add something unique to each line to make it easier for the eye to focus on.


I have the opposite view. I think the logos would make the guide look even more cluttered, and I definitely think double line per channel with a logo would be a waste of space. I would prefer to have more channels per screen and a longer time window per line. I think the text identifer for the channel is less confusing than a logo. One of the reason logos are missing from the banner is that logos change with the times, and DirecTV has not yet been provided with the current logo, Stick with text for the guide.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> The logos add professionalism to it. For me, the guide is too busy with 6 channels and a single line. If it was 4 or even 5 channels at once, double lined, with a logo, wouldn't be it easier to read?


Not at all, it would be more cluttered with logos.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I'd like logos in the guide. There is room for them.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> The logos add professionalism to it. For me, the guide is too busy with 6 channels and a single line. If it was 4 or even 5 channels at once, double lined, with a logo, wouldn't be it easier to read? The logos are unique to each channel, for the most part, and would add something unique to each line to make it easier for the eye to focus on.
> 
> If that is too much, why not make the blue-button guide a litte fancier and add logos on it? I much prefer that one anyway... The format of the guide online is perfect. Speaking of the online guide, it has a LOT more logos than the actual on-TV guide, nearly all of them, so Directv DOES have them ...


I totally agree with you. I know some people don't. Everyone has a different point of view. Would like to have the option in the guide to add logos or not.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

ejbvt said:


> The logos add professionalism to it. For me, the guide is too busy with 6 channels and a single line. If it was 4 or even 5 channels at once, double lined, with a logo, wouldn't be it easier to read? The logos are unique to each channel, for the most part, and would add something unique to each line to make it easier for the eye to focus on.
> 
> If that is too much, why not make the blue-button guide a litte fancier and add logos on it? I much prefer that one anyway... The format of the guide online is perfect. Speaking of the online guide, it has a LOT more logos than the actual on-TV guide, nearly all of them, so Directv DOES have them ...


Well said. I completely agree.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

Just an update. This morning I received a software update on my H24/100 and HR24/200. I now get all logos on my banner except OWN HD ,ION E HD,and Bloomberg HD. Guess you have to wait for Directv to do update. I have tried resetting a couple of times did not work. Guess you have to be patient with this. Don't know, if this is pertinent but my last update was one month to date.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ezduzit said:


> Just an update. This morning I received a software update on my H24/100 and HR24/200. I now get all logos on my banner except OWN HD ,ION E HD,and Bloomberg HD. Guess you have to wait for Directv to do update. I have tried resetting a couple of times did not work. Guess you have to be patient with this. Don't know, if this is pertinent but my last update was one month to date.


Still no logos for many channels on my HR22-100. Are these updates just random, by location, receiver model etc?? My last software update was 0x66d on March 8. Thanks for your update.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ep1974 said:


> Still no logos for many channels on my HR22-100. Are these updates just random, by location, receiver model etc?? My last software update was 0x66d on March 8. Thanks for your update.


The logos are not in the software updates, they are a separate download that not everyone gets at the same time.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ezduzit said:


> Just an update. This morning I received a software update on my H24/100 and HR24/200. I now get all logos on my banner except OWN HD ,ION E HD,and Bloomberg HD. Guess you have to wait for Directv to do update. I have tried resetting a couple of times did not work. Guess you have to be patient with this. Don't know, if this is pertinent but my last update was one month to date.


Received many new logos (HR22-100) this morning. Included were the updated Fox Sports Regional Networks. Like you, no OWN, Bloomberg or ION E HD.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

On a side note was doing some channel surfing and saw I lost the logo for the Travel channel which was there this morning. Very strange.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They modified their logo and requested providers to remove the old one.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

A bunch of new logos are now on the banner, including the new FSN logos (only seen on the main feeds, part-time still have the old one, if at all). Also, Fox Deportes, most of the "new" HD channels, Comedy Central, Cooking, and the east/west Univision (although there is no logo on my local Univision or the the new Univision channels 453 - 455). As mentioned earlier, it appears Travel Channel logo is gone.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I see that they update more the poster artwork in the guide for programs than the channel logos


----------



## rayjr66 (Jan 25, 2013)

Are the logos dependent upon what receiver or software you are running? I have an HR24-100 and H24-700, both with the 0x66d software and none of these new logos have appeared yet for me.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have an HR34 and client. My signature is wrong, but I can't change it on the new layout for some reason.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

KyL416 said:


> They modified their logo and requested providers to remove the old one.


----------



## ezduzit (Apr 5, 2013)

ezduzit said:


> > They modified their logo and requested providers to remove the old one.


Thanks for the info.


----------

